
Why are the iOS Gmail elements at the top - dav43
https://imgur.com/a/MbFXu5X
======
dav43
Firstly, I have no UX experience.

Can someone explain why the gmail iOS app places action/touch elements At the
top of the phone? It makes zero sense to me why they would choose this design.

Many other apps have the same layout and my common sense says put everything
in the bottom half of the display as that’s where users fingers/thumbs are?

